# Any seed banks in Canada that are A+



## Hackerman (May 29, 2014)

I got my last seeds from Attitude and I was pretty happy with the time frame but I have to believe that Canada would be quicker and easier for me since I am in the USA.

Plus, Attitude has been out of AK47 and Satori forever.

Anyone use a seed bank in Canada that they would recommend?

Thanks


----------



## P Jammers (May 31, 2014)

Hemp depot dot com


----------



## Ruffy (May 31, 2014)

hyyp://www.peakseedsbc.com/


----------



## Grower13 (May 31, 2014)

I've ordered from Hemp Depot a couple of times with no issues........ they took longer than Attitude by a week both times........ good stealth shipping by both.


----------



## Locked (May 31, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> Hemp depot dot com



:yeahthat:


----------



## MR1 (May 31, 2014)

Hemp Depot is good but you might not get your seeds any quicker because you have to send a money order or cash as payment.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2014)

I have ordered from Hemp Depot for years and before them from Heaven's Stairway (RIP).  Like mentioned, it really isn't faster to order from them, but I have found that it is sometimes cheaper.  They should have some AK47, but you won't find Satori seeds there.  They do get new breeders all the time.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 1, 2014)

I saw that they had the AK-47. And, I don't mind an international postal money order as long as they guarantee the seeds I want before I send it. I'm not sure if they do that. I need to re-read their policies.

Thanks, everyone for the input.


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 1, 2014)

I might be getting a few new strains from these guys for my next grow. I hoping to do an all blue grow next


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2014)

Not sure what you mean that they guarantee the seeds you want before you buy them?  

I usually just go to the post office and get a money order for Canada.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 1, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Not sure what you mean that they guarantee the seeds you want before you buy them?



If I place and order for AK47 and they are out of stock when my money arrives......

I want to make sure that if I send in the money, I get the strain I want.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 17, 2014)

GTA seed bank top notch that's who I deal with


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 18, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> If I place and order for AK47 and they are out of stock when my money arrives......
> 
> I want to make sure that if I send in the money, I get the strain I want.


 
 It is first come first served at Hemp Depot.  You cannot like reserve a package of seeds that is in high demand (Stoners in general can be a kind of flaky procrastinating bunch).  However, they will tell you when they are low on a strain and when you need to list an alternative in case your money gets there later than someone else's.  I really don't see how they could do it any other way.  So whose ever money gets there first gets the first pick.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 18, 2014)

If Attitude gets some Satori and AK47 in stock, I will buy from them but they have been out forever. I am in no hurry as I have grows in progress and can't use the seeds for another 6 months anyway. Hopefully by then, Attitude will have some in stock.

Thanks


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jun 19, 2014)

Satori seeds are very hard to find no one local carrys them


----------

